# Newbie Alert! Ruth here! :-)



## Ruthie24 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi, I'm Ruth, Type 2 for about a year or so now.....

41, Live in Central Scotland with hubby Craig, dogs - Monty and Gracie and rabbit Buddy.  Lost almost 3 stone since being diagnosed - sugars still running high though - what's that all about??!!  So bloomin frustrating!  Now I'm getting silly wee sores around my torso and not having much luck trying to find out what that is - presuming it's diabetes related as never had skin problems before. - Anyone any ideas???


----------



## kojack (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Ruth and a Happy New Year.

Is your diabetes diet/exercise controlled or are you also on medication?

Skin probs are often associated with diabetes. When your medical team emerge from under their festive stones next week, certainly check this out with your GP or daibetic team.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Ruth

Is it possible that having lost 3 stones (congratulations!) that your clothes are fitting more loosely and rubbing and or your skin is looser, now it's not so full of fat? That's not meant to be rude, by the way, but it seems particularly likely as you mention torso. 

In the meantime, possibly the best technique to try to deal with "silly wee sores", until you can speak with your specialists (lucky you, extra public holiday - from a Scot by origin, but have only lived & worked in Scotland during summer!) is to rinse skin regularly, with just water or as mild as possible wash products, and use as mild as possible skin cream / lotion, if skin is dry. 

Guess your dogs are contributing to your exercise regime?!? We have a cat and 3 ducks (livestock, not pets), all of whom require running around & actively entertaining, especially the ducks who need changing pond water, humping 20kg bags of feed etc. Actually, I think the cat and ducks entertain us more than vice versa!


----------



## Ruthie24 (Jan 1, 2009)

*Cheers guys!*

Cheers guys!  

I know 3 stone sounds a lot, but, believe me, I still have about the same to go!

I'll get in touch with my docs surgery on Monday, although I always feel really bad taking time out of work to go for, yet another, appointment! (it sometimes feels that way even though it's generally only once every 3 months - worried they think i'm a liability!!)

I'm medicated now, just metformin though, two tabs, twice a day.  They gave me a statin to take too - i rattle now at bedtime.   

Is anyone else feeling particularly crappy - xmas is a sod! - far too much temptation flying about.  Craig and I have taken a step back from it this yr in order to try and steer me away from temptation.... but i've still been sneaking the odd bit of fruit cake and jaffa cake here and there!! - "Hell mend me" - so my mother in law says!

I feel like I'me either pregnant with twins, or have put half a stone back on!! LOL xx


----------



## kojack (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Ruthie.

Although careful diet is the way in conjunction with the medication. Total denial all the time can alter your lifestyle such that you are miserable.
I try, with much encouragement from Wendy, but have 'sinned' in a minor way and enjoyed potatoes mashed with butter and several servings of Christmas pudding.

I blame the gliclazide for some weight gain but I would be heading for a fortune if I was pregnant with twins!!


----------



## Ruthie24 (Jan 1, 2009)

You're sooo right John!

hey - just noticed, we almost share a birthday    you're the 23rd, I'm the 24th.

You sound like you've had a wonderfully interesting life - tigermoths indeed! - when were you diagnosed?

My last visit with the diabetes nurse didn't go well at all - I thought I had been doing well, losing all the weight etc, but, as my levels had gone up to 8 - after being about 7 the time before - I got severely scolded and was left with the impression that, by the time I reached my dad's age (62) - I'll have probably have had 2 heart attacks....

Nice!  I came home and howled at the kitched table for an hour -convinced I was going to die early so what the hell type thing...  rebelled for a few days, but just ended up feeling irritable and horrible.  They keep goin on about me being so young to be diagnosed and how things can only get worse..... I've learned more from my 2 visits to this site than I have in the yr or so of going there.

Happy New Year to you by the way! xx


----------



## Copepod (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi Ruth

Sorry to hear about your nurse's reactions - seems they forgot the good part, that you'd lost so much weight, and only concentrated on the numbers which could be better, but are heading in the right direction.

I completely agree about Christmas / Hogmanay - it does mean things go a bit awry, but I think it's fair to have a bit of fun around midwinter (and birthdays, too). For me, one of the fun things is Boxing Day / NYD sports - over the years, I've enjoyed walking on hills, commons etc, hacker (hockey without rules - my sister ended up in A&E with a crushed finger!), kayaking on rivers between frosted trees and fields, and yesterday, orienteering with cousins (their first time) in a frozen park.

Anyway, hope you have a good start to the New Year. One suggestion if you want something a bit different to try - we have just discovered Quinoa (pronounced Keenwa), a South American grain that tastes a bit like rice, but the grain covers give it a slightly crunchy texture, so a little goes a long way. No, I don't have any commercial interests - just that we have both travelled in South America and like cooking & eating new foods.


----------



## kojack (Jan 2, 2009)

Ruthie24 said:


> My last visit with the diabetes nurse didn't go well at all - I thought I had been doing well, losing all the weight etc, but, as my levels had gone up to 8 - after being about 7 the time before - I got severely scolded and was left with the impression that, by the time I reached my dad's age (62) - I'll have probably have had 2 heart attacks....
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to you by the way! xx



I presume you are referring to the "diabetic nurse" at your local practice. Sad to say, some of them go on a short course and are immediate experts

Your weight loss and determination are to be complimented on. 
My local rag showed a couple of pics recently, featuring health advice nurses who looked several sizes larger than their patients. 
They were either pregnant with quins or of such proportions that it would be impossible for them to acquire that status

Keep at it. You are doing exceptionally well. There are unfortunately some people in this life who can only criticise but don't realise just how much a little praise can really boost your morale.

I have had a great and interesting life and had opportunities which I have grabbed at immediately. Diabetes, strokes and heart defect (AF) may have stopped some but I fully intend to enjoy what I can and I'm a fair bit older than your Father.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 2, 2009)

*larger than life nurses*

I agree with Kojack - some, but certainly not all, nurses are a disgrace to the profession - high BMI, smoking and getting out of breath walking up a flight of stairs are not good examples to set. Plus, some need to learn that justified congratulations is more encouraging than only criticising things that aren't quite as good as they could be.

(Spoken as someone who has never smoked (well did try 1 ciggie, but didn't like it and prefer to spend money doing more exciting things), has never been overweight or unfit, who had virtually left nursing to transfer careers, then got diagnosed, and have done some nursing since eg travel clinic, health research, writing articles mainly about travel health & outdoor activities. Trying to be encouraging and trying not to sound arrogant, although I suspect I'm failing.)


----------



## ickle (Jan 2, 2009)

HI Ruth nice to meet you xxx


----------



## piggie 101 (Jan 2, 2009)

hi im hannah. im new to the sit so i dont no any 1 yet.


----------



## kojack (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi Hannah and welcome.

Happy new year


----------



## rubymurry (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi Hannah,
Do not get downhearted. You are doing really well, and you should congratulate yourself! Some people do not realise that some comments which seem not particularly awful to them, make the person the comments are directed at feel completely devasted and dissapointed. I have been in that position, and thought how unjust and unfair the comments were. We are trying to do the right things, but sometimes we get blips, and although it may be cause for concern, we deal with it the best way we can. Just keep in there, and it will be great in the end!!!


----------



## rubymurry (Jan 2, 2009)

*Sorry Hannah*

Sorry Hannah,
I thought that Ruth's post was yours!!! Sure sign that I should have put my glasses on!!! Anyway Hannah, welcome to the site. Ruth, my apologies also!!! Take care.


----------



## Ruthie24 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi All!

Thank you so much for your comments 

Will definitely search out the quin... qu.... quino ..... err, that south american grain!! 

So chuffed that 2 new folk have decided to say "Hi!" here - welcome to you both xx

Just back from a visit to my dad's.  He appears to have decanted himself from his house in Bonnybridge to his static caravan near Coldingham with no great desire to come back in the near future! I've been worried about him... heart, diabetes, high blood pressure etc... but he, and his cats, seem to be more chilled out that I've seen in a long time.  It was a good visit, lovely long walk with the dogs and he gave me a mini mars bar (!!!!) - bejings, the country/sea air does ya good!  Was wishing we'd stayed overnight - just as well we didn't though as we got back to find that we had gone this morning without locking the front door and, as I was last out, I can't blame it on Craig - although I will try to find a way to!! - Unless, perchance, I can maybe find a way to blame it on diabetes!!?? lol 

As to the diabetes nurse.... she's forgotten... till the next time!!


----------



## lynn (Jan 2, 2009)

Ruthie24 said:


> You're sooo right John!
> 
> hey - just noticed, we almost share a birthday    you're the 23rd, I'm the 24th.
> 
> ...


Hi Ruthie,
  Happy new year to you ya hubbie doggies and bunny, i too had a red rash i was diagnosed with T2 7 years ago and the rash was on the tops of both legs it felt very dry and rough and itched a bit, on showing my GP he said it was deffinately to do with the condition, he didn't give me anything for it but said it would go once i got my BS levels more normal and he was right i havent suffered with it since.
  And yes got to agree xmas is the root of all evil for us with diabetes it is such a temptation and i hate it when the choccie box gets handed round to everyone but ME !!!!!!!! And if i should i have one my god the worlds gonna come to an end ! LOL but when you said about the crying part sweetie we have all been there and done it and, thats why this forum is here so that we can all cry on each others shoulders, i think that can only be a very good thing. take care lynn x


----------



## lynn (Jan 2, 2009)

piggie 101 said:


> hi im hannah. im new to the sit so i dont no any 1 yet.


Hi Piggie,
  A very big welcome to you and a very happy new year to you sweetie, everyone here is very friendly and will welcome you too ! best wishes lynn x


----------

